# can't use terminal behind a proxy...HELP!!!!!

## high-freq

Hello all I am behind a gov't proxy and our super top secret passwords are with special characters and can't seem to figure out how to use terminal in the livecd to be able to access the net so i can emerge the software.  I have tried the export command which the doc said to do...even put in user:pass@proxyblah but still no luck . I have set the settings in GUI and can access the net as I am on it right now.  Terminal is the main thing i use specially for emerge and I need help so if someone knows how to use the livecd's terminal (Gnome) 2006.1 liveinstallcd then plz help.  I am trying to setup a fileserver here at our work site and i can't yet do emerge so i can install these apps that are needed.  

commands i've tried using in terminal: (with edited lines ofcourse)

export http_proxy="proxy:80"  <--- didn't work

export http_proxy="username:password@proxy:80"  <----didn't work

any suggestions would be much appreciated.  I have been working on this issue for a couple days now and haven't had any luck yet with answers so I turned to the Forums here in Gentoo....thx much all and hope to see some reply's soon...like "real soon" lol....gotta finish this box hahaha.Last edited by high-freq on Mon Mar 19, 2007 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> http://username:password@proxy.gentoo.org:8080

 

That's the way the handbook has it.  Check your syntax and make sure your proxy does use port 80 (a little unconventional maybe, but it works)

----------

## high-freq

the info is set in the export variables as well as in the GUI proxy settings.  I do not know how or why this is not working for me.  I am still checking the forums as to hopefully be able to accomplish proxy bypass in terminal.  I have double checked the proxy and all the info is correct so any more suggestions would be much appreciated as I do need to get this rolling soon.  Thx much all for reading/posting reply's in a timely manner.  I hope some guru knows my situation with terminal and proxy settings.  After inputing the proper proxy settings in GUI it pops up username/password and with my credentials i am able to login to the web...so i am not understanding why the terminal has a problem with the network.

----------

## high-freq

i wonder if i have to enable it in the chroot instead of the livecd.  Anyone know? cuz it is still not working and i'm frantically tryin to get it to ping the outside world via terminal on livecd or via ssh.

----------

## erik258

I take it you did eventually try that?  It should have worked...

----------

## high-freq

nope it did not work yet.  i just don't understand how in GUI it works fine as i'm on it right now viewing and writing to the forums.  I have tried many things but has not yet worked.  If anymore suggestions then please help as I got to get this box runnin soon.

----------

## high-freq

ok guys this is pissin me off and I shoulda had this box up like a week ago.  I am still unable to ping the outside world via terminal.  Yes the terminal is needed to emerge the software that is needed right?  yes yes yes.  I have tried the export command and still doesn't work.  The gui is up and runnin via livecd so i don't know why its not working in terminal.  i can view websites no prob with the proxy settings i set but in terminal its still not lettin me to the outside world even if i put the proper export http_proxy command....i have tried everything that i can think of and I am seriously stumped on why its not working.  Someone plz help if you know what could be the problem as I want this box as Gentoo instead of another flavor of linux.  Even then ifi choose somethin else then it seems the terminal "might" not work either so I am sticking with you guys  :Wink:  as long as I can get this rollin.

----------

## high-freq

hey guys this is yet anothe week of not being able to finish the install.  I am in need of help here if anyone knows how to get past a proxy at my work.  I have the proxy enabled via the export command i've tried both ways that the install says to try and still not working.  It is probably something simple but i cannot figure it out.  If anyone knows then plz leave a post as I am wanting this box up this week...shoulda been last week but haven't figured it out yet.  cya   :Mad: 

----------

## deface

Thats why its the goverment, cant do anything w/ out their knowledge. Big Brother?

----------

## high-freq

I have spoken with the director here and i am authorized to put a linux box up as a fileserver.  I wanting Gentoo but its this problem which I have my login access and such to proxy but either way it should have worked.  I will keep working on it as I don't want to d/l every package and do it that way.

----------

## deface

If you cant get the proxy to escape your characters, export the full cd as your package location

----------

## high-freq

ya i can try that but its the simple fact it should work with these settings.  I am wanting the full access via terminal so I can easily emerge and such.  NTLM is next step in trying but from what others say it might not work for this issue.  I am still going thru the forums but i will keep at it as I want this box up and running as soon as possible.

----------

## magnesium

There seems to be some confusion as to what the proxy will provide you. you state that you cant ping the outside world, but this is not something that would  be proxied out. 

I am confused by what you mean by saying that you're in "Terminal". I assume you mean the console and that you're trying to emerge and whatnot. If you're trying to emerge through a proxy you need to use WEBRSYNC, most likely there's a firewall blocking you. as from the gentoo installation manual "If you are behind a firewall that blocks rsync traffic, you can use emerge-webrsync which will download and install a portage snapshot for you." this will go through the exported proxy.

Remember, every time you logon you will need to redeclare your proxy via export http_proxy="http://username:password@yourproxy's FQDN:port number". That means after you chroot too.

----------

## deface

 *magnesium wrote:*   

> There seems to be some confusion as to what the proxy will provide you. you state that you cant ping the outside world, but this is not something that would  be proxied out. 
> 
> I am confused by what you mean by saying that you're in "Terminal". I assume you mean the console and that you're trying to emerge and whatnot. If you're trying to emerge through a proxy you need to use WEBRSYNC, most likely there's a firewall blocking you. as from the gentoo installation manual "If you are behind a firewall that blocks rsync traffic, you can use emerge-webrsync which will download and install a portage snapshot for you." this will go through the exported proxy.
> 
> Remember, every time you logon you will need to redeclare your proxy via export http_proxy="http://username:password@yourproxy's FQDN:port number". That means after you chroot too.

 

His problem is his password contains an @ symbol, and therefore does not read properly. He needs to escape the characters, but is failing. But yes, you are correct about the web-rsync.

----------

## high-freq

yes terminal is console i do call it both.  I have tried webrsync with these export settings and still no go.  I posted on a different forum regarding this issue with webrsync and when used that command it was searching throught  the packages and said something about no md5sum available and went to the next latest package.  No md5sum available on server?  is it actually connecting but the server doesn't have the required info to support it?  I am not sure as I am looking into different ideas here.  I am asking the IT to open the rsync port for me if its possible and well yes its a pain to put in requests and such only if its justifiable and this linux box would probably not be that.  I will work on webrsync a bit more and hope i get that to do the job as rsync would do.  The ping issue well I was hoping for to ping the outside world such as google with these export settings but it is not reachable but it works on this XP box i'm on right now with no probs.  So to that issue yet another XP box works ;(  bah i hate it enough said.  Thx for reply guys.  I know there is a workaround as I'm working on it as well on my end.

----------

## smonijhay1

i think i may just be restating what deface already said but basically if you are trying to do this behind a proxy you need to export your proxy settings

```
export http_proxy=http://user:\$pec\!al\(\#aracters@proxy:port
```

this is what deface means by escaping your special characters in your password parameter.

it won't work in a terminal without doing it this way.  that is why you see it just fine in a gui.  the gui will not parse those characters as wildcards like a terminal will.

----------

## deface

 *smonijhay1 wrote:*   

> i think i may just be restating what deface already said but basically if you are trying to do this behind a proxy you need to export your proxy settings
> 
> ```
> export http_proxy=http://user:\$pec\!al\(\#aracters@proxy:port
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, now do you know how they can use the @ character in the pw's ? I still haven't found a way.

--

Try using %40 as your @ in your password

----------

## smonijhay1

 *deface wrote:*   

>  *smonijhay1 wrote:*   i think i may just be restating what deface already said but basically if you are trying to do this behind a proxy you need to export your proxy settings
> 
> ```
> export http_proxy=http://user:\$pec\!al\(\#aracters@proxy:port
> ```
> ...

 

if you are talking about via the gui, I'm not sure. I imagine it would read the @ as the first separator,  I work mostly via commandline  :Smile:    however, the @ symbol can be escaped just the same as any of the other ones in the terminal.  I haven't had any problems passing it to a proxy server as part of a password.  it just gets tricky when you have a lot of special characters.

----------

## magnesium

 *high-freq wrote:*   

> yes terminal is console i do call it both.  I have tried webrsync with these export settings and still no go.  I posted on a different forum regarding this issue with webrsync and when used that command it was searching throught  the packages and said something about no md5sum available and went to the next latest package.  No md5sum available on server?  is it actually connecting but the server doesn't have the required info to support it? 
> 
> <snip>

 

That happens sometimes. using a different http mirror for web-rsync should solve that issue, or waiting a day. It just means that the server did not have the md5 checksum file on it so portage could not verify what it downloaded was what it needed. This also means that you successfully made it out of the proxy!

and yes, \@ will escape @ but only if it's being read by a unix based system. if that doesn't work, try the HTTP hex escape of %40 which means @

----------

## jamapii

Maybe you can set up a squid proxy on the localhost, then http_proxy="localhost:3128". Hopefully you can tell squid to use your password for authenticating to the parent proxy.

----------

## high-freq

ya i'll try em all... i just got back in so i'll try the escape character on other passwords i have.  I will also try to choose a different mirror and see what happens about that no md5sum errors.  I will be trying this today I hope if not then tomorrow.  Thx guys for the reply's and i didn't even realize the %40 if that would work...hehe i'll try that as well.  I'll keep thread up till solved...

----------

